# Quickoffice : problème pour accéder à l'iPhone avec Free



## Matm (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Impossible d'accéder à mon iPhone via Safari en utilisant l'application Quickoffice : Safari n'arrive pas à ouvrir la page...

Mon opérateur ADSL est Free, je le suspecte de bloquer l'adresse IP cible

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci par avance

Matm


----------



## Matm (29 Décembre 2009)

Problème résolu : il ne faut pas connecter l'iPhone au Mac pour pouvoir transférer des documents (même si le WiFi est actif sur l'iPhone)


----------

